# Using cure #1 on salmon



## crrose (Jun 10, 2015)

When using cure #1 it says to use 1 Tsp per 5 pounds.  Since 1 Tsp is 1 ounce, if I was doing to do a 1 pound fillet I would just use 5.7 grams in my dry brine?  Would it need to be brined for a few days?  Would be using for cold smoke lox as well as salmon smoked at 180* in my pellet smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2015)

Something is wrong in your calculation....   
Salmon is allowed up to 200 Ppm nitrite....     so...  bear with me....

1# = 454 grams.....   X....  .000200 (Ppm)....  =    0.0908 grams nitrite per 454 grams of fish... since cure #1 is 6.25% nitrite.......  

0.0908 / 0.0625 = 1.45 grams Maximum ingoing nitrite for 1# of salmon...  


And I don't find any taste difference when adding cure to salmon....   and since salmon "can" have one of the 7 different strains of botulism, I find it a good idea, just in case, to add cure to salmon I smoke....


EDIT....5.7 grams is for 5#'s of meat at 156 Ppm cure #1.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 10, 2015)

Crrose said:


> Since 1 Tsp is 1 ounce....... salmon smoked at 180* in my pellet smoker.


1tsp of cure is less than 1/4oz.

For cooked (hot smoked) salmon there is absolutely no benefit in using cure. Keep it simple.


----------



## crrose (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok thanks, I thought I read somewhere where a teaspoon of cure was an ounce, glad that got cleared up.  I was thinking that using cure in the hot smoked salmon would make it last longer in fridge.  As far as the cold smoked salmon, should that be wet brined with the cure first so it is evenly distributed then dry brined afterwords?  I tried wet brining some salmon in the past and I liked the way the dry brined tasted better.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 10, 2015)

Crrose said:


> Ok thanks, I thought I read somewhere where a teaspoon of cure was an ounce, glad that got cleared up.  I was thinking that using cure in the hot smoked salmon would make it last longer in fridge.  As far as the cold smoked salmon, should that be wet brined with the cure first so it is evenly distributed then dry brined afterwords?  I tried wet brining some salmon in the past and I liked the way the dry brined tasted better.


Me too. Go for dry. It works for so many members here.


----------



## crrose (Jun 10, 2015)

So the same brine I have been using is 3-1 sugar to salt and add the 1.45 grams of curing salt to it?  How long should it sit in brine to make sure the cure penetrates it.  I usually brine for 12 hours or so.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 10, 2015)

Crrose said:


> So the same brine I have been using is 3-1 sugar to salt and add the 1.45 grams of curing salt to it?  How long should it sit in brine to make sure the cure penetrates it.  I usually brine for 12 hours or so.



Is this the lox or the hot smoked?

For lox 12h sounds about right. Putting some weight on them helps. It should firm up significantly. For hot smoked salmon I use less salt and let them ride only for 3-5h depending on the thickness.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2015)

For approx. 156 Ppm cure nitrite....  http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

                  CURE.. CURE...  ....CURE
MEAT        amt...  .. wt. .....   ...    wt. ....
5 lbs....      1 tsp.. . .20 oz.         5.67 gms
10 lbs.  ..   2 tsp.... .40 oz.....   11.35 gms
15 lbs....... 1 Tbsp. .55 oz....    15.61 gms


----------



## crrose (Jun 12, 2015)

This would be for both lox and hot smoked salmon since I would dry brine both at the same time.  Only reason I would use cure is due to the fact the lox does not get eaten fast enough and sits in fridge, I don't have a vacuum sealer yet and the hot smoked is given to family and not sure how long they save it before eating it all.  Don't want anyone getting sick.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 21, 2015)

Crrose, get yourself a vacuum sealer.  Once smoked, let your fish sit in the fridge overnight and vacuum up the next day.  If you smoke more than you'll be able to consume in the next few days, freeze it.  I do a lot of Salmon, both lox and hot smoke and do not use any cure in my dry brine. 

Craig


----------



## crrose (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, I have been looking for a vacuum sealer but just as I did with my pellet smoker I research too much looking for the perfect sealer, one that works good but doesn't cost too much.  Hopefully soon.


----------

